

Ask HN: open sourced idea management system? - huherto

Recently there was a post here about a big U.S. retailer that open sourced their idea management system. I can't find the link. Does anybody have it?
======
Jun8
It's from Best Buy, here's the link: <http://bbyidx.com/>

~~~
ScottWhigham
Is there a demo anywhere? I don't want to download, get an account on
Heroku/etc, just to see if I want to go through and implement it.

